# Pato: "Mi voleva il Manchester United"



## Louis Gara (25 Settembre 2015)

Alexandre Pato, attaccante ex-Milan ora in forza al San Paolo ha rivelato un retroscena di mercato: "A due ore dalla chiusura del calciomercato, mi è arrivata una grande offerta dal Manchester United. Ma io volevo restare qui."


----------



## Hammer (25 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alexandre Pato, attaccante ex-Milan ora in forza al San Paolo ha rivelato un retroscena di mercato: "A due ore dalla chiusura del calciomercato, mi è arrivata una grande offerta dal Manchester United. Ma io volevo restare qui."



Non c'aveva nemmeno lo sbatti di giocare in un campionato professionistico


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Eziomare (25 Settembre 2015)

il giocatore potenzialmente piu' forte che abbia mai visto, un po' ci credo ancora che possa sbocciare, ma forse a parlare è il mio "affetto" nei suoi confronti


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

Si, come no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> il giocatore potenzialmente piu' forte che abbia mai visto, un po' ci credo ancora che possa sbocciare, ma a parlare è sicuramente il mio "affetto" nei suoi confronti


Fixed


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2015)

Mamma mia se penso a quello che faceva in campo 'sto ragazzo a 22-23 anni mi vengono le lacrime agli occhi.. Che giocatore, che spreco!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Settembre 2015)

Mah, se hai voglia di riscatto accetti l'offerta al volo.... Ha preferito fare la vita comoda


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2015)

Questo non c'ha più manco voglia di scorreggiare


----------



## Eziomare (25 Settembre 2015)

l'avrei fatto anche io, vuoi mettere? 
Sei nella terra natia circondato da famigliari ed amici, con sole, mare, ragazze disinibite e cocktail...quale matto oserebbe trasferirsi in una delle città piu' brutte e tristi d'europa al freddo e al gelo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Alexandre Pato, attaccante ex-Milan ora in forza al San Paolo ha rivelato un retroscena di mercato: "A due ore dalla chiusura del calciomercato, mi è arrivata una grande offerta dal Manchester United. Ma io volevo restare qui."



Mah io francamente non ci credo poi magari è vero.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Settembre 2015)

Chissà quante offerte ha ricevuto dall'Europa, tutte rifiutate. Preferisce stare a casa a bere caipirinha, buon per lui, ma che mentalità...


----------



## Snake (25 Settembre 2015)

a manchester a far cosa? il panchinaro fisso? dovesse mai tornare in Europa lo dovrebbe fare non bruciando le tappe e andando in un club di seconda fascia, poi la premier sarebbe il campionato peggiore per lui.


----------



## 2515 (25 Settembre 2015)

In effetti chi glielo fa fare di andare in Inghilterra? già lo odiano in brasile, inimicarsi pure gli inglesi non mi pare una grande idea. Ma ste balle le vada a raccontare da un'altra parte.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Settembre 2015)

Oggi per caso sono incappato in un suo video dei tutti suoi gol al Milan (credo 70), mi è venuto il magone a pensare al primo gol a Napoli, del gol contro la Roma, della doppietta al Bernabeu o al gol lampo contro il Barcellona......

Ci ho creduto tanto in questo ragazzo, aveva delle potenzialità enormi in parte espresse.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Oggi per caso sono incappato in un suo video dei tutti suoi gol al Milan (credo 70), mi è venuto il magone a pensare al primo gol a Napoli, del gol contro la Roma, della doppietta al Bernabeu o al gol lampo contro il Barcellona......
> 
> Ci ho creduto tanto in questo ragazzo, aveva delle potenzialità enormi in parte espresse.



Ad oggi è per me il più grande rimpianto rossonero, per quello che non è stato e sarebbe potuto essere.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2015)

Ricordo che parlando con un altro tifoso rossonero, al secondo anno di Pato al Milan, dissi che, viste le potenzialità e il talento, se non avesse vinto almeno un pallone d'oro la sua carriera sarebbe stata deludente.

Uno dei più grandi dispiaceri calcistici della mia storia di tifoso.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Settembre 2015)

Inoltre se fosse esploso ci saremmo risparmiati Matri, Pazzini e Destro.

La colpa del suo fallimento è da dividere al 60% al giocatore ed al 40% ai geni di Milan Lab che, seguendo la prassi comune, lo caricarono di muscoli, favorendo i tremila infortuni che hanno colpito Pato.

Ciò che accadde anche a Ronaldo all'Inter ed, in parte, a Messi al Barcellona, che ad inizio carriera era rotto in giorno si e l'altro pure.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2015)

Sisi, ti crediamo tutti


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ricordo che parlando con un altro tifoso rossonero, al secondo anno di Pato al Milan, dissi che, viste le potenzialità e il talento, se non avesse vinto almeno un pallone d'oro la sua carriera sarebbe stata deludente.
> 
> Uno dei più grandi dispiaceri calcistici della mia storia di tifoso.



Il più grande, mi fa male pensarci.


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2015)

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma io un'altra occasione gliela darei.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma io un'altra occasione gliela darei.



Meglio Pato o Dybala?


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Meglio Pato o Dybala?



Se pensiamo al miglior Pato non ci sta neanche un secondo di discussione


----------



## Crox93 (27 Settembre 2015)

Sapeva già che non avrebbe passato le visite mediche


----------

